# Thorichthys Maculipinnis



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Got some new pics and vids of the pair. I think they should spawn in the next couple days.



















A vid from a few days ago...

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f...n=view&current=Thorichthys_Maculipinnis-1.flv

And a couple from yesterday..

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f...n=view&current=Thorichthys_Maculipinnis_1.flv

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f...ipinnis/?action=view&current=into_the_pot.flv

Here is a pic of one of their babies from last spawn. He is the first one I've seen with 2 spots on one side.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Those are excellent man. What are you feeding them?


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I mix it up. Hikari Cichlid Gold, Staple and Excel pellets. NLS Cichlid pellets. Treat a couple times a week with frozen Bloodworms, Brine Shrimp or Mysis shrimp.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

really eh? Wow nice fish man


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks Pablo


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Would you happen to have a spare female? I have a great looking male just looking for a mate.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I will moon. Your male came from me as well. Any pics? He was actually the nicest male I had. I was sorry to let him go but he killed 2 of my females. 

What size tank is he in?

I have 5 juvies I'm growing out. I think I am going to keep a few of them but I will let you know when I have female ready.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Heh look at the photo with his nose in the egg crate.. Cute! X)


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thats the female. There are a few holes cut in it so she can get away from the male. Sometimes it takes her a couple tries to find one.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

MacFish said:


> I will moon. Your male came from me as well. Any pics? He was actually the nicest male I had. I was sorry to let him go but he killed 2 of my females.
> 
> What size tank is he in?
> 
> I have 5 juvies I'm growing out. I think I am going to keep a few of them but I will let you know when I have female ready.


Thanks
Yes it is the same fish of yours that I picked up at the HDAS auction. He is in a 90g with seven H. rodpunct (red shouldered severums). They keep him under control. He is a very nice specimen and was hoping to show this weekend. When I came back from vacation his long fins were nipped. I should have kept him in a seperate tank. I would like to breed this fish and hope to get a female from you.
Joe


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Okay you'll have first dibs. They are still very small. Biggest is barely over an inch. I know I have 2 males but the other 3 are a toss up. Like I said, I want to keep at least 1 male and female. If I have a spare female, she's yours  

My breeding pair have got very fussy. The female just won't lay eggs anymore. They have been courting for weeks. Her tube has come down many times and I think they are going to spawn but then it never happens. When I had them temporarily in a divided 33 Gal, they were spawning like crazy. I moved them to a 65 Gal and everything stopped. Must be a slight difference in water conditions.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

She may not be ready for spawning, be patient it will happen. I have a pair of C Nicaraguensis that went through the spawning routine for months. Introduced some dither fish and bang it happened. Bunch of fry ready for the auction on Sunday.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh I know. I was planning on moving them to the 90 Gal at work but then they looked like they were going to spawn so I left them. I had some dithers with them so I tried pulling them out. I just added a trio of C. Nanoluteus to the tank yesterday and that seems to have helped. The female is with the male all the time and they are cleaning the pot again.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

Really nice fish.


----------

